# Rockland field archers tournament



## Ikantski (Jan 1, 2010)

Is there a flyer or website for this tourney?


----------



## shootndabigstik (Mar 9, 2009)

Rockland Field Archers
TOURNOIS 3D TOURNAMENTS





TRADITIONAL, COMPOUND, CROSSBOW.

SCHOOL / ÉCOLE L’ESCALE 1535 ave du Parc, Rockland, Ontario

INSCRIPTION / REGISTRATION: 08:00 AM to 10:30 AM


PRIX DE PRÉSENCES / DOOR PRIZES 
Boni, prix de présence: 1 jour de pêche (saumon et truite) sur lac Ontario pour 2 personnes. 
Départ de Cobourg On.
Bonus must be present at time of draw: 1 day fishing for 2 on Lake Ontario for salmon and trout. Leaving from Cobourg On


Sorry the web site seems to be down.
All I can transfer is part of the poster,
Hope this helps,
David


----------



## Ikantski (Jan 1, 2010)

Is there any info on the poster about maximum range and entry cost?


----------



## Baldini (Mar 7, 2005)

Normally 15 targets, twice. Entry is normally $15. It's a high school gym, the longest possible shot is between 35 and 40 yards. They do respect diffreent equipment class max yardages though.


----------

